# Crossbreeding



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it an infringement to call it a TexMaster or to cross breed a Goat that is like a TexMaster ?&#8230;. 


So if I do Myo- Buck with Boer Doe until I get a few bucklings and cross them this a herd of Kiko Does and sell the kids as FloMasters and trademark FloMaster Goats does this mean I can control the breeding of this combo?

Like I said in my other post. I am as green horn as it gets, I just dont see how you can trademark live stock


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You absolutely can't call your goats Texmaster goats. At this point, I would just get used to your goats and caring for them. Also taking time to really understand genetics. If you want to be developing your own breed, then you have to be well known in the goat world already and you better have some exquisite stock on the ground. Study the market in your area and see what will sell. A new person starting a new breed will be ignored. You have to pay your dues first. Don't want to hamper your enthusiam but concentrate on just getting the goats and their care and learning to breed very high quality goats in their respective breeds. Then go to shows, win a bunch of titles and then start working on your own breed.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Makin your own breed takes years an alota time. Studying the breeds you want to use. The number one reason someone breeds a new breed is there is a need for it. What will this breed do that no other breed does. When you do figure out what you want then you have to figure out what breeds you have to use to get it. Also what % of each breed to get the trait your wanting. 

I feel that if you are gonna do that you need to take the best of the best from the breeds you are wanting to use.


----------



## GarrisonFarms (Oct 3, 2012)

I was really wanting to know the infringement part and used the FloMaster an example....but I do like the responses and would like to learn more about it.. 

thanks for the information


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You should be able to call your goats whatever you want, but that doesn't mean they are worth anymore money.
You absolutely *can* cross breed goats the exact same way the lady at Onion Creek does. There is no way Suzanne can
prevent that. Maybe her tradmark can keep you from calling them TexMaster though. Not even sure about that if it were
to go to court. If you like Onion Creek's goats, consider buying some of them. She won't like that you are hauling them
to Florida though. She doesn't think you should raise goats in wet climates.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any trademarked name you would have to get permission to use it.


----------

